# sleeve pipe y grid pipe



## guisela

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo un documento de ingeniería y me encontré con estas dos palabras: sleeve pipe y grid pipe...las he buscado por todas partesy no encuentro la traducción a español....podrían ayudarme? gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Qué es el documento y cómo se utilizan estas frases dentro de la oración completa? Si nos ayudas a entender el contexto, será más fácil ayudarte a traducirlas.

Gracias.


----------



## guisela

La frase dice así: "An estimated 100m sleeve pipe and additional 50 meters of grid pipe". Les agradecería mucho su ayuda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guisela

por cierto, el texto se trata a la implantación de un sistema de agua potable en determinado lugar


----------



## arkenvolt

Esta dificil la traduccion, al parecer quien redacto el documento original en ingles no hizo un buen trabajo, asi que cualquier informacion adicional que puedas aportar seria en beneficio de la traduccion. En fin, ahi va mi interpretacion:

"Sleeve pipe" puede ser un tubo que se coloca para alojar un segundo tubo por dentro, por ejemplo cuando la tuberia va a atravesar un muro de concreto, se colocan "sleeve pipes" para que el concreto no invada el espacio interior del tubo, y poder tender la tuberia real de agua o electrica dentro del "sleeve pipe". Si este es el caso, la traduccion mas adecuada seria "tuberia para pasos de concreto", "pasatubos", o "tuberia para mangas" (como si fueran las mangas de una camisa que por dentro llevan los brazos).

"Grid pipe" puede ser simplemente una tuberia que se tiende en una cuadricula o reticula, como se usa en sistemas de proteccion contra incendio. Mi traduccion seria "tuberia en reticula", o "tuberia para reticula", o "tuberia para la red" simplemente.

Si puedes aportar mayor informacion sobre los sistemas en los que se instalaron estas tuberias, probablemente se nos aclare el panorama.

Saludos


----------



## guisela

Una de las frases del texto en mención dice: "the perforation of a mechanical well to a estimated depth of 300 feet and an 8" sleeve". 

En otra parte dice: "An estimated 100m sleeve pipe and additional 50 meters of grid pipe".

El texto en sí habla de la implementación de un sistema de agua potable en una aldea.......

Les agradecería mucho su ayuda


----------



## vicdark

Por analogía con los pozos de petróleo, "sleeve pipe" podría referirse a la *tubería revestidora  *y "grid pipe" a la *tubería de red.*

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Sepstero

Crao que los tiros van por ahí. 100m de tubería que funciona como manga o revestimiento en el pozo (300 ft = 100 m aproximadamente) más 50 m adicionales para la tubería de red.


----------



## guisela

muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Pero si alguien más tiene otra propuesta de traducción, es bienvenido


----------



## arkenvolt

Asi es. Al parecer la "sleeve pipe" es la tuberia que se inserta en el pozo para evitar que sus paredes se desmoronen al interior, por lo tanto estoy de acuerdo en que la mejor traduccion seria "tuberia para revestimiento [del pozo]".
"Grid pipe" esta mas obscuro. En este tipo de sistemas tambien se utiliza tuberia con una serie de perforaciones en la pared del tubo, en forma de cuadricula, para permitir la filtracion de agua o liquido al interior del tubo y poder bombearla hacia afuera. Si este es el caso, "grid pipe" podria traducirse como "tuberia perforada". Guisela en este caso puedes abundar en la informacion?


----------



## guisela

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Lamentablemente "grip pipe" no aparece en otra parte del texto


----------



## guisela

perdon es "grid pipe"


----------



## Sepstero

Quizás podrías utilizar para "sleeve pipe" el termino "ademe" o "tubo de ademe":

http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090228132723AARxrYy
http://www.tuberialaguna.com.mx/tub...aspx?fileticket=ufGS5iY2LJ8=&tabid=62&mid=450

que encaja con la noción de tubo de revestimiento y es terminología específica de pozos y perforaciones. El tubo de ademe no conduce agua, es únicamente una camisa para la tubería de conducción, y no esta conectado a la red de distribución. En contraposición con esto, "grid pipe" podría entenderse claramente como "tubería de red", es decir, la tubería que está efectivamente conectada a la red.


----------



## Vampiro

Sleeve pipe = Encamisado
Grid pipe = Tubería de red
Cheers.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

I agree that "grid pipe" refers to "tubería de red" and not perforated or porous pipe.


----------



## ferleguidoor

arkenvolt said:


> Esta dificil la traduccion, al parecer quien redacto el documento original en ingles no hizo un buen trabajo, asi que cualquier informacion adicional que puedas aportar seria en beneficio de la traduccion. En fin, ahi va mi interpretacion:
> 
> "Sleeve pipe" puede ser un tubo que se coloca para alojar un segundo tubo por dentro, por ejemplo cuando la tuberia va a atravesar un muro de concreto, se colocan "sleeve pipes" para que el concreto no invada el espacio interior del tubo, y poder tender la tuberia real de agua o electrica dentro del "sleeve pipe". Si este es el caso, la traduccion mas adecuada seria "tuberia para pasos de concreto", "pasatubos", o "tuberia para mangas" (como si fueran las mangas de una camisa que por dentro llevan los brazos).
> 
> "Grid pipe" puede ser simplemente una tuberia que se tiende en una cuadricula o reticula, como se usa en sistemas de proteccion contra incendio. Mi traduccion seria "tuberia en reticula", o "tuberia para reticula", o "tuberia para la red" simplemente.
> 
> Si puedes aportar mayor informacion sobre los sistemas en los que se instalaron estas tuberias, probablemente se nos aclare el panorama.
> 
> Saludos


Sobre *pipe sleeve*: Gracias por tu aporte. Creo que este significado debería de ser introducido de una buena vez en el diccionario para su fácil acceso. Mil gracias!   *iron pipe sleeve *=   tubo para pasos de concreto de hierro


----------



## k-in-sc

I think a pipe sleeve would be any kind of liner pipe, not just for concrete. Another poster mentioned a well.


----------

